# IBS and Prenatal Vitamins



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Has anyone found a prenatal vitamin that is nonaggravating to IBS-D? If so, please let know!Thanks...


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I took Nestabs CBF and had no problems while on them with Ibs-D. I switched vitamins 3 times until I found these. They do need to be prescribed by a doctor. Anna


----------

